# Arizona ABKC Double Show Sept 15th



## Pureline (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone. 
September 15, 2012 in Tucson, Arizona @ Pima County Fair Grounds

Double ABKC Show hosted by Pureline Kennels

Some great awards and Ribbons also lots of raffles!

Now Accepting Early registration

Check out our page @
Pureline Kennels - Home

Hope to see you out there!


----------

